# Microwave and invertors



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, pardon my ignorance, I would like to run a 700 watt mircowave, I realise in reality they use twice that ie 1400 watts. My motorhome has 2 x 80 watt panels, a MPPT controller and 2 110 amp batteries.


I would like to use an inverter to power the microwave on the odd occasion,I now there is alot of information about inverters published on this site, however, I am still confused about type and size.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

My personal preference for an installation to power a Microwave would be a middle of the road modified sine wave inverter.

I have found Silverline to be a good make and backed by a 3 year warranty. The 2000w version will be powerful enough to power a hairdryer should you wish:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190613537249

Make sure that when you install it you do so close to the battery as you will need to use very thick 0AWG cable. If you have two batteries in your system, make sure the join between them is also 0AWG as they will be in the circuit as well.

A 2000w inverter could draw upto 190 amps from your battery so it is also advisable to fit inline both a 300 amp fuse and a 12v high amperage cut off switch such as this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360306036070


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I am afraid its not quite so simple.
Some microwave ovens (and Laptop chargers, TV,s etc) will work from a "modified Sine Wave" inverter without any problems, some others will not. The only way to be sure is to try it running from a modified sine wave inverter. Suggest you need an inverter rated at 1500watts minimum. BUT the easiest although not the cheapest way is to purchase a Pure sine Wave inverter of 1500 watts or more and then you will know it will work OK as will anything else within its power rating that you plug into it. We have a Waeco Pure Sine Wave 1500 watt jobbie. 

C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know I'll get shot down for asking :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: 


Even thought I suspect the answer is no, I thought it worth asking anyway

Is there a device to make a modified Sine Wave inverter work like a Pure Sine Wave inverter, I only ask as it seems possible to do most things with electrickery.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, its called a small computer to "synthasize" the output waveshape by controlling the PWM of the switching FETs during each cycle. But in realistic terms its a NO. This is why PSW cost more.

Go on, its only money and once its gone you will stopp worrying about it!

C.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is there a device to make a modified Sine Wave inverter work like a Pure Sine Wave inverter


Yes, it's called a Pure Sine Wave Inverter :roll: :lol:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is what Sterling Power Products say about Inverters and remember they design and sell both types

"Sterling has invested in a new range of quasi-sine inverters because they are smaller, lower cost, offer better performance, are more efficient and more reliable than sine-wave. We at Sterling have always found the quasi-sinewave inverter more than adequate for general requirements in boats and vehicles. There is still the odd appliance, such as washing machines, where quasi-sinewave inverters simply do not work, but all in all they do a great job – especially considering their cost. It’s still usually a lot cheaper to replace a £ 35 microwave to a different model which will work rather than spend £ 700 on a sine wave model to make it work”


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Vennwood said:


> Here is what Sterling Power Products say about Inverters and remember they design and sell both types
> 
> "Sterling has invested in a new range of quasi-sine inverters because they are smaller, lower cost, offer better performance, are more efficient and more reliable than sine-wave. We at Sterling have always found the quasi-sinewave inverter more than adequate for general requirements in boats and vehicles. There is still the odd appliance, such as washing machines, where quasi-sinewave inverters simply do not work, but all in all they do a great job - especially considering their cost. It's still usually a lot cheaper to replace a £ 35 microwave to a different model which will work rather than spend £ 700 on a sine wave model to make it work"


That makes sense


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Oscarmax said:


> Hi, pardon my ignorance, I would like to run a 700 watt mircowave, I realise in reality they use twice that ie 1400 watts. My motorhome has 2 x 80 watt panels, a MPPT controller and 2 110 amp batteries.
> 
> I would like to use an inverter to power the microwave on the odd occasion,I now there is alot of information about inverters published on this site, however, I am still confused about type and size.


I forgot to add I am extremely tightfisted xxx according to my missus,
I have just purchased a 1200w/2000w max £28.99 inverter off ebay, according to my mircowave handbook the maximum current is 1040 watts, if it does not work I can use the inverter to charge my tele etc.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes you can use it to charge a telephone etc. just remember to turn it off after use as even when not powering anything they do drain power


----------

